# Wrong way drive on motorway-Ghost driver-Fantom



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

As I am more concern about safety standards on motorway network I would like to start the new thread about wrong drive on motorway. MW accidents due to wrong way driving seem to be one of the priority issue in some new EU members. Croatia also had to deal with these accidents in last few years. Although such accidents are few in number they tend to be very serious and fatal. Whilst all European countries seem to be confronted with these problems, they have not yet found an ideal solution. So, I would like everyone here to give the way how your motorway company manage „Ghost driver“ problem in your country.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not sure if it's the same thing but we've had drunk drivers going the wrong way and smashing head-on into traffic at night.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

After a series of infamous wrong drivings, even with some casualties, our motorway company installed a series of wrong way sings on all exits, like here:









There is also a detection system installed in one junction, currently for testing purposes:
http://www.dars.si/Dokumenti/5_varna_voznja/Detekcijska mesta.JPG

Also there is a fine of 1200 € and permanent cancellation of driving license for wrong-goers. 

In Austria they tried with using spikes to puncture tires for wrong-goers. However system dint' prove itself good so they remove it.


----------



## AtD (Oct 22, 2002)

Australia:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably the world record of the longest stretch of motorway driven in the wrong direction is 120km on the Italian A1 in 2008.
http://www.autoblog.it/post/12194/120-km-in-contromano-sulla-a1

I remember someone (living near me) who, under influence, drove wrong way the entire lenght of the A28 (around 35km) before getting arrested:nuts:.

The most recent (and tragicalhno event is this summer when an Albanian killed 4 French tourists by driving wrong-way on the A26.
http://www3.lastampa.it/cronache/sezioni/articolo/lstp/415638/

Around a year ago a truck drove wrong-way on RA13 near Trieste, killing 2 people.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy5eQplEE6Y

This video often circulates via e-mail: some people say it's near Neaples, other in Eastern Europe but is too absurd to be for real. Does someone know the truth?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U0YgLMi_FY&feature=related

Amatorial video recorded somewhere in Italy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixd9ZcOCvA8

This funny TV spot says: "keep controlled your sight, go to the optician". The old man driving is listening the radio: "someone is driving wrong way on the A4" and he replyies: "only one? there are dozens?":lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmZsM9NxgnA


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I remember some months ago, while I was listening to Isoradio, Italian national traffic news radio station, they said there were three people going wrong way in three very different part of the country, at the same time...


----------



## Angelos (Dec 20, 2006)

One of the most known wrong way videos in Greece, recorded by A6 (Attiki Odos) safety cameras.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

This guy should never drive again in his whole life.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

FM 2258 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same thing but we've had drunk drivers going the wrong way and smashing head-on into traffic at night.


Yes, it concerns this heading and it is very important connection with one of the main causses of the wrong way drive, alcohol consumption.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

keber;There is also a detection system installed in one junction said:


> http://www.dars.si/Dokumenti/5_varna_voznja/Detekcijska%20mesta.JPG[/URL]


As I know Dars installed that system at the MW interchange Vransko on Štajerska MW. Accompanying drawings.
><


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

italystf said:


> Probably the world record of the longest stretch of motorway driven in the wrong direction is 120km on the Italian A1 in 2008.
> http://www.autoblog.it/post/12194/120-km-in-contromano-sulla-a1


If there is something new and interesting in this heading, would You please translate that into English. The same request is also for other links


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> I remember some months ago, while I was listening to Isoradio, Italian national traffic news radio station, they said there were three people going wrong way in three very different part of the country, at the same time...


Do you know for some Italian WW statistics on the website, in English?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

geor said:


> Do you know for some Italian WW statistics on the website, in English?


This:
http://www.asaps.it/35437-LivornoGu...i_297.I_protagonisti_sono_risultati_ub...html

is in Italian, but at the end of the page there is a table summarizing statistics up to 20th december. I can translate the table for you:

All events;
nighttime;
daytime;
dual carriageways;
normal roads:
police operations;
under the influence of alcohol;
under the influence of drugs;
psichiatric;
elderly;
foreigners;
ghost episodes; (?)
women;
with fatalities;
with injuries;
deaths;
injured;
stopped by police forces.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Angelos said:


> One of the most known wrong way videos in Greece, recorded by A6 (Attiki Odos) safety cameras.QUOTE]
> 
> Angelos, is there any possibility in Greece to catch WW driver at the toll booth?


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> This:
> 
> is in Italian, but at the end of the page there is a table summarizing statistics up to 20th december. I can translate the table for you:


 
Thanks!


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

AtD said:


> Australia:


I suppose, vertical signals are together with horizontal. You use similar signalization as USA /California. In EU priority is symbol instead of words.
><


----------



## Angelos (Dec 20, 2006)

geor said:


> Angelos said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most known wrong way videos in Greece, recorded by A6 (Attiki Odos) safety cameras.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Standard signage on Dutch offramps - often arrows on the road pointing in de right direction are added:
http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&ll...d=9Sppxgcm92amtC3WsBmGiA&cbp=12,60.98,,1,2.05


(ga terug = go back)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

we also have these signs, but smoetimes they are not enough for idiots


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

Here's one from Bulgaria, looks like on A1 Trakia:




The guys comment that it's a woman who rides with her child in the car...


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

The basic problem of warning signs is the fact they cannot prevent drunk, elderly or suicidal drivers from entering a wrong ramp to the motorway.

Rather many papers list the diamond-shaped interchange as problematic ones. At those, it is easy to take the wrong way by mistake. One easy solution is to create a more clear guidance by splitting the advance sign into two separate signs, if there is space to do that:










More money is needed to make it difficult to take the wrong way by redesigning the interchange. One solution is to build roundabout-like structures on the secondary road, like in this example from Sweden:

http://maps.google.fi/?ll=58.964553,11.23388&spn=0.00221,0.004823&t=k&z=18&vpsrc=6


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

x-type said:


> we also have these signs, but smoetimes they are not enough for idiots


We have now a complete management for WWD on our motorway network as it is shown in the drawing below:
><
But, as you said, that is not enough. So, we will have to develop these procedures and measures, something like Slovenian did but with phisical ramps at the MW exit points. The drawings will be given next time.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

MattiG said:


> The basic problem of warning signs is the fact they cannot prevent drunk, elderly or suicidal drivers from entering a wrong ramp to the motorway.
> 
> Rather many papers list the diamond-shaped interchange as problematic ones. At those, it is easy to take the wrong way by mistake. One easy solution is to create a more clear guidance by splitting the advance sign into two separate signs, if there is space to do that:


Absolute nonsense. Road signage is for people not known to the local situation. These people need to know the directions before the first decision-point. Withholding information for the other direction is the wrong solution for the wrong problem.

Better focus on the infrastructure, on regular no-entry-signs, and _last-but-not-least_: on alcohol.



MattiG said:


> More money is needed to make it difficult to take the wrong way by redesigning the interchange. One solution is to build roundabout-like structures on the secondary road, like in this example from Sweden:
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/?ll=58.964553,11.23388&spn=0.00221,0.004823&t=k&z=18&vpsrc=6


Indeed, creating these dog-bones, or double roundabouts, can help solving the problem.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> This:
> http://www.asaps.it/35437-LivornoGu...i_297.I_protagonisti_sono_risultati_ub...html


is it annual/2011 WWD statistics for whole Italy?


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Road tire spikes for wrong-way drivers, auto-detecting machine guns for wrong way drivers...couple of ideas.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Red reflective raised pavement LED markers are another widely used countermeasure in USA. These RPMs are used as a countermeasure on freeway main lanes and also by some agencies on exit ramps, either along the edge lines and/or as part of the wrong-way pavement arrow. Type II-R is the common RPM placed on freeway main lanes with the red side facing in the wrong-way direction.

Picture of the Wrong-Way Raised Pavement Marker in USA:
><

If we apply before mentioned explanations on the motorways in EU, all the traffic is moving wrong way, excluded Swiss&Germany:
><


Croatian tunnels-on both sides red LED markers:
<><

><
White LED markers on both sides


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

FM 2258 said:


> auto-detecting machine guns for wrong way drivers...couple of ideas.


This was one of the ideas of Mr. Z.Marusic, Who included helecopters team for that purpose. It is not a joke.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

geor said:


> Croatian tunnels-on both sides red LED markers:
> <><


in HR the LED markers have the same colour scheme as normal markers out of tunnels or viaducts, where LED are used. so, in normal motorway regulation on both sides are red, but when there is 2-way distribution (due to works for example), there are red markers at the right, and white markers on the left side, just as on the normal 2 way roads. that's why Austrian and Slovenian way of marking was never too clear to me.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

geor said:


> is it annual/2011 WWD statistics for whole Italy?


Yes... almost, it is updated till 20th December.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

x-type said:


> in HR the LED markers have the same colour scheme as normal markers out of tunnels or viaducts, where LED are used. so, in normal motorway regulation on both sides are red, but when there is 2-way distribution (due to works for example), there are red markers at the right, and white markers on the left side, just as on the normal 2 way roads. that's why Austrian and Slovenian way of marking was never too clear to me.


That is very serious problem if there is red LED marker in direction of traffic. In worse weather condition (fog), many drivers would think that stop lights on vehicle are LED markers. Due to that, I think German and Swiss have the right traffic regulation. All others with different solutions are wrong. When there is a road works on MW, you can switch off LED markers. It is not necessary to be turned on.


----------



## andy5 (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-14822317

contains video of someone doing it at night

nearly 40 km on the wrong side of the M5 in the UK a few months ago, twice the alcohol limit, no insurance, sent to prison


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

aswnl said:


> Indeed, creating these *dog-bones*, or double roundabouts, can help solving the problem.


Those are called raindrop roundabouts.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Look here!

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article13915739.ab

Click at the link. Wait some sekonds. Then you can see a film with someone who driving at the wrong side at a motorway in Sweden. I know they speak Swedish. But you can see the crazy car at the wrong side at the motorway. It's somewhere from Norrköping to Nyköping at the E4.


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

Uppsala said:


> Look here!
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article13915739.ab
> 
> Click at the link. Wait some sekonds. Then you can see a film with someone who driving at the wrong side at a motorway in Sweden. I know they speak Swedish. But you can see the crazy car at the wrong side at the motorway. It's somewhere from Norrköping to Nyköping at the E4.


Haha, again?? This happend twice to me. Once I drove on a routelikly-motorway near Willys, Helsingborg, and a car from nowhere drove towards me, I was so afraid and thank God we didn't collide into each other. It was an old man who drove that car and he drove on the wrong side. There are many senior people in Sweden that have driving licenes and this is mostly the reason why some drive on the wrong side, they forget the rules. And by age, then I mean 70years+.

The second time was also at Helsingborg, near Väla at a roundabout and a senior man drove on the wrong side on the roundabout. Do not know why but I think that he thought he was in UK. :nuts:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I must say some time ago I drove a roundabout the wrong way. In my defence, it was a temporary one just built before entering a toll barrier on A14, it was night, and horribly placed signs made me. I guess many other drivers fell into the trap.


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

Logic of the color of led indicators is:
- red color - similar to backlights of cars, usually on the right side of the road - you're on the correct lane, like driving in the same direction and looking at the back of the cars.
- light color - similar to headlights of cars, usually on the left side of the road - you're on the wrong side of the road, like driving in the contrary direction and looking on the front of the cars.
That's why it's supposed on motorways and one-way tunnels led indicators can be red on both sides - when you drive in the correct direction you look only at the back side of cars and see only the backlights.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Chilio said:


> Logic of the color of led indicators is:
> - red color - similar to backlights of cars, usually on the right side of the road - you're on the correct lane, like driving in the same direction and looking at the back of the cars.
> - light color - similar to headlights of cars, usually on the left side of the road - you're on the wrong side of the road, like driving in the contrary direction and looking on the front of the cars.
> That's why it's supposed on motorways and one-way tunnels led indicators can be red on both sides - when you drive in the correct direction you look only at the back side of cars and see only the backlights.


There are many drivers Who do not distinguish red LED markers from stop lights of vehicles in adverse weather conditions (fog/soot/smog/gas/vapor/mist...). There were a lot of accidents in our tunnels in which this was present. It is supposed that some accidents could be avoided if there were white LED markers on both sides. As for me, I also had unpleasent experience with red LED markers on viadukts, in night. I think everyone here knows that red colour is used for state of alarm and closing something, for example-closing road, traffic, lane.......
On the other hand, green and white colour are symbols for free movement and it is not possible to change their meaning for red stoplight as it is with red LED markers. Do you think German and Swiss do not know the logic of colour????????????????????? I am not sure!


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

geor said:


> There are many drivers Who do not distinguish red LED markers from stop lights of vehicles in adverse weather conditions (fog/soot/smog/gas/vapor/mist...). There were a lot of accidents in our tunnels in which this was present. It is supposed that some accidents could be avoided if there were white LED markers on both sides. As for me, I also had unpleasent experience with red LED markers on viadukts, in night. I think everyone here knows that red colour is used for state of alarm and closing something, for example-closing road, traffic, lane.......
> On the other hand, green and white colour are symbols for free movement and it is not possible to change their meaning for red stoplight as it is with red LED markers.


have you ever heard of Željko Marušić? oh, excuse me, dr. Željko Marušić? you sound quite a lot like him


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

Moreover - red shows where you should not go - you neither would like to bump in the wall of the tunnel (red LED markers) nor the back of a car (backlights). You don't try to go between backlights of the car, as well as you don't try to go between the red markers on the side of the road.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

x-type said:


> have you ever heard of Željko Marušić? oh, excuse me, dr. Željko Marušić? you sound quite a lot like him


If I said such a stupid things as He did (mentioned above), I immediately stop to write any more on this forum. That could be understand as assault.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

geor said:


> If I said such a stupid things as He did (mentioned above), I immediately stop to write any more on this forum. That colud be understand as assault and I think that I do not deserve that.


well, nhf but you sound like him in some details. let's observe the problem of ghost-riders: you have made a spectacle with red-white markers in that story. do you really think that they are not conscious that they are driving in wrong direction? i'd say 1 of 1000, even if that. they are indeed conscious what are they doing, but they are: a) idiots who don't know how the road is dangerous b) suicidal persons.
here is my list of priorities in the cases of ghost-riders: 1. and the most important to notify ghost rider in time. modern motorways are equiped with supervising systems, so it shouldn't be the problem. problem is in supervising people who often don't do their job good enough (i spoke to one of them recently and got that feeling) 2. to stop all the traffic on the motorway, without exceptions. also, education of drivers (for instance via media) is welcome because i have a feeling that too many drivers don't respect warnings obn dynamic signalization. 3. to catch an idiot and throw him to jail.
also, there can be 0. to prevent ghost-riders in their willings. beside conventional signs whoch often won't help, i've heard of automatic spikes on motorway ramps which blow tyres to vehicles in wrong direction. the only possible solution that works imo.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

x-type said:


> you have made a spectacle with red-white markers in that story.


It is mentioned, by the way, as a measure in USA, not in EU. I did not express own opinion in that way. I connected red LED markers with another dangerous situations, different than WWD, in which you could think for red stoplights are red markers. What does that mean? Is it necessary to put down all the explanation? In other words, How could you explain the situation in which USA citizen meet flashing red LED markers on both sides in Croatian tunnels? Is there any American here to explain x-type what would be heppened, according to their WWD procedures?


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

aswnl said:


> Absolute nonsense. Road signage is for people not known to the local situation. These people need to know the directions before the first decision-point. Withholding information for the other direction is the wrong solution for the wrong problem.


Not, it is not nonsense.

Many traffic safety manuals and research papers list the diamond type junction as much more prone to wrong way driving than parclos, for example. At a diamond junction, there are four turning possibilities on the secondary road, and 50% of those will lead to a disaster. Therefore proactive measures discouraging people from making mistakes are crucial.

A safe arrangement is usually a sum of a number of small proactive measures: logical signace, channelisation making the wrong manoeuvres difficult, using lights and reflective materials, careful geometry design, etc.

With the exception of compressed ones, at the diamond junctions there are usually two separate intersections on the secondary road, with a few hundred meters in between. These can usually be treated as two intersections in the signage, too. 

Another option is the Danish way to show the information about wrong ways in the advance signs: http://maps.google.fi/?ll=56.667595...=DFSiZy6bhtMpuY6mvp36YA&cbp=12,120.7,,1,-0.58


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

geor said:


> In other words, How could you explain the situation in which USA citizen meet flashing red LED markers on both sides in Croatian tunnels? Is there any American here to explain x-type what would be heppened, according to their WWD procedures?


flashing? they don't flash in HR tunnels afaik. they flash in A and SLO tunnels, and only at the outer side of the curve.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

MattiG said:


> Another option is the Danish way to show the information about wrong ways in the advance signs: http://maps.google.fi/?ll=56.667595...=DFSiZy6bhtMpuY6mvp36YA&cbp=12,120.7,,1,-0.58


That's much better than simply not showing all directions in advance. But in the concrete Danish example, I'd make the sign bigger and not sign destinations so close to the wrong-way signs.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Some of many ideas for the diamond interchange.
><


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Stoping wrong way driver without consequences:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT0RbbJaHg4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## garethni (Aug 28, 2011)

In the UK, there are simple 'no entry' signs at the exits of motorways, except in Northern Ireland which also has red flashing lights below them.

Google maps


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

garethni said:


> In the UK, there are simple 'no entry' signs at the exits of motorways, except in Northern Ireland which also has red flashing lights below them.
> 
> Google maps


It is really a great advantage to have 3D projection for presentation own ideas. Unfortunately we do not have yet that.


----------



## myosh_tino (Apr 8, 2010)

aswnl said:


> Absolute nonsense. Road signage is for people not known to the local situation. These people need to know the directions before the first decision-point. Withholding information for the other direction is the wrong solution for the wrong problem.


This is how it's typically done in California...









While it's similar to MattiG's diagram, In my diagram, the first sign shows where to go for both directions of I-5 (turn right to go north, straight to go south).


----------



## myosh_tino (Apr 8, 2010)

geor said:


> I suppose, vertical signals are together with horizontal. You use similar signalization as USA /California. In EU priority is symbol instead of words.
> ><


That's an old diagram that is not currently in use. Current California standard signage for this type of assembly is an upper sign that contains the standard red circle with a horizontal white bar symbol with "DO NOT" above the white bar and "ENTER" below it. The lower sign is the same "WRONG WAY" sign in your diagram. On both signs, the text is white on red.

What I find fascinating is how much European countries are investing to deter wrong way drivers (flashing lights, sensors, alerts to oncoming motorists, etc). Is wrong way driving that common of a problem in Europe? I don't think it's too much of a problem here in the US. Yes it happens from time to time but I don't think it's a common problem.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

myosh_tino said:


> What I find fascinating is how much European countries are investing to deter wrong way drivers (flashing lights, sensors, alerts to oncoming motorists, etc). Is wrong way driving that common of a problem in Europe? I don't think it's too much of a problem here in the US. Yes it happens from time to time but I don't think it's a common problem.


Wrong way drive participates with less than 1% in all traffic accidents in EU. I think that we have similar proportion as USA but we give this problem much more attention.Wrong-way drive is very hazardous action because it often leads to fatal head-on accidents. On the other hand, people are very much attracted by WWD. WWD could be a problem in new EU members state as they did not have MW before.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

myosh_tino said:


> That's an old diagram that is not currently in use. Current California standard signage for this type of assembly is an upper sign that contains the standard red circle with a horizontal white bar symbol with "DO NOT" above the white bar and "ENTER" below it. The lower sign is the same "WRONG WAY" sign in your diagram. On both signs, the text is white on red.


 
You think on this:
><


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

Radi, is that you?!?






This is quite recently shot at the A6 Struma motorway, Studena intersection (Shell&McDonalds) - the VW is driving in direction Pernik/Sofia in the lanes in direction Dupnitsa/Greece... Actually they say the driver is a woman.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Chilio said:


> Radi, is that you?!?
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite recently shot at the A6 Struma motorway, Studena intersection (Shell&McDonalds) - the VW is driving in direction Pernik/Sofia in the lanes in direction Dupnitsa/Greece... Actually they say the driver is a woman.


According to the right blinking light swiched on, she knew that she drive wrong direction. How did it end?


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

They say she reached next intersection after driving about 10 km in the opposite direction, got out of the motorway on the roundabout there and turned into the right direction on other road. Nobody did nothing, the operator of 112 that was called by the guys that shot the video could not understand what was happening, as they found difficulties to explain directions and lanes  So there wasn't police or something to intercept her. Video was shot at about 100 km/h they say.


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

A58 Tilburg - Eindhoven on the 26th november 1997. The guy started racing away from the police hno:






Close to where I live, als on the A58. Excellent behaviour by the truck driver kay:




(Stabilized version, the original was tilted sideways)


----------



## Bothar.G (Apr 8, 2011)

In Ireland, we generally have these type of signs (similar to the U.S ones); they read 'Danger Wrong Way Turn Back':










Our 'No Entry' sign is different but will soon be changed (excluding the 'Danger Wrong Way Turn Back' sign):


----------



## Bothar.G (Apr 8, 2011)

keokiracer said:


> Close to where I live, als on the A58. Excellent behaviour by the truck driver kay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was suicidal!


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

keokiracer said:


> A58 Tilburg - Eindhoven on the 26th november 1997. The guy started racing away from the police hno:
> 
> Close to where I live, als on the A58. Excellent behaviour by the truck driver kay:
> (Stabilized version, the original was tilted sideways)


 
Unbelievable the 1st video. What was the reason for the racing?
What are sanctions for this offence in NL?


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Bothar.G said:


> In Ireland, we generally have these type of signs (similar to the U.S ones); they read 'Danger Wrong Way Turn Back':
> 
> Our 'No Entry' sign is different but will soon be changed (excluding the 'Danger Wrong Way Turn Back' sign):


Please don't let it be misunderstood by ourselves from continent, do change that according to Wienna convention!


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

keokiracer said:


> A58 Tilburg - Eindhoven on the 26th november 1997. The guy started racing away from the police hno:


what the hell are these cops driving if they couldn't catch that poor Corsa?! a Citroen 2CV?!


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Yeah, seems perfeclty safe. Overtaking while ghost driving. Dude, think before you write stuff down...


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

keokiracer said:


> ^^ Yeah, seems perfeclty safe. Overtaking while ghost driving. Dude, think before you write stuff down...


i didn't mean overtaking him on straight parts. i just don't understand situations at 2:28, 3:23, 3:47... they were obviously waiting him to run out of fuel. at about 4:00 he turned in front of them and ran again into wrong direction. isn't that wtf?


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Yestarday evening we had boozy Macedonian truck driver on MW A1 between interchanges 1&2a (Zagreb-Zdencina) in wrong direction, fortunately without seriously bad consequences due to good MW traffic management and fast response. The pic shows blocked MW by trailer after attempting of turning back to the right direction.



http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/3959/slike06022012023.jpg


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

where and how did he enter wrong direction? it is not that easy on Lučko toll gate due to barriers. or it was in direction north around Demerje?


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

He was waiting three days at PUO Desinec (17km A1) because of severe wind gusts (Bora) on MW stretch between viaducts Hreljin & Bukovo. After taking a lot of alcohol, when MW opened, he started and turned back towards Zagreb instead to Rijeka, but was stoped at the bigining by other lorry drivers.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

great hno:
btw getting drunk at that place was probably quite expensive thing to do, especially considering that truck driver got drunk


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Most truckers have a pile of alcohol in their trucks.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

I think people who go the wrong way by accident are just unfit to drive (stupid/blind/etc), but those who realize they are in the wrong but do it anyway, because they missed an exit or something, those are clinically insane, and should be punished accordingly (causing deliberate danger to others' safety)

it's basicly the same as sitting on a rooftop, randomly shooting a gun - you might not hit anyone, but that's just down to luck. you'd go to prison if you'd do that.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Interesting to see this topic being discussed. Just last weekend I was driving home from a get together and it was about 2am. I was on I-35 in downtown Kansas City and noticed a pair of headlights coming toward me from the on ramp. The best I could do was come to a stop, turn on my emergency flashers and keep flashing my headlights until the driver stopped at the end of the ramp and realized it was the wrong way and they turned in front of my to go the correct direction. I personally think the spike strips would a fantastic way to stop wrong way drivers and an expensive lesson for them to learn when they have to purchase new tires.


----------



## Man.Utd (Dec 19, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most truckers have a pile of alcohol in their trucks.


Most shocking thing i've seen so far, in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnBM2-gExqo&feature=related

0:57 sec free wine for all truck drivers who took a Menu in this restaurant in a rest stop in France ! You can see the consenquences at 2:22 min almost the same thing like the Macedonian truck in Croatia ... 

So if this happening in France (a country where laws are very strict), not shocking at all to see drunk truc drivers in Eastern Europe .hno:


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Man.Utd;
So if this happening in France (a country where laws are very strict) said:


> Unfortunately, wrong way drive is not exclusive problem for one region or country. It is from the beginning international issue that we need to deal with, all together. Today there are too many options that need to be applied in order to save many innocent lives. It is showed some at the beginning of this thread. There are still a lot of them. Generally speaking, the installations of these systems depend on reliable resources and estimation of WWD risk at the critical point (interchange ramps) of the MW.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

ScraperDude said:


> The best I could do was come to a stop, turn on my emergency flashers and keep flashing my headlights until the driver stopped at the end of the ramp and realized it was the wrong way and they turned in front of my to go the correct direction.
> 
> I personally think the spike strips would a fantastic way to stop wrong way drivers and an expensive lesson for them to learn when they have to purchase new tires.


This is a good way how to behave in situations of WWD on MW. It is very important to be cool and not panic. Decision to avoid frontal impact is the first priority. Generally, WWD collision mostly happens on the left side of MW (excluded UK&left keeping country).


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

When there is WWD on MW it is very important to detect it on time. Today, every interchange ramp has inductive loop set detection for counting traffic flow. If it is connected with alarm system, VMS & dynamic signs, you are able to get appropriate information concerning WWD. Slovenia has some kind of that system but it is not clear what they organize when WWD pass by two last VMS portals near interchange.


----------



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe this has been covered earlier in the thread but I know that Denmark tried a very effective method a few years ago when they installed a "directional traffic control" on a few exit ramps. Basically, it's a tyre shredder, but only if you're going the wrong way.



Seems pretty effective 

IIRC the Danes tried this setup at exits from the Lillebæltsbroen bridge. I'm not sure if the system has been introduced anywhere else or if it's still there.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

kanterberg said:


> http://forumbilder.se
> 
> Seems pretty effective
> 
> IIRC the Danes tried this setup at exits from the Lillebæltsbroen bridge. I'm not sure if the system has been introduced anywhere else or if it's still there.


This is very forbidden in EU. Similar system in Austria is out of usage. AFAIK, only physical obstacles for WWD are applied in France, but they are not agresive like this above.


----------



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

geor said:


> This is very forbidden in EU. Similar system in Austria is out of usage. AFAIK, only physical obstacles for WWD are applied in France, but they are not agresive like this above.


Well, Denmark is most definitely in the EU... or was it just recently banned?


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

kanterberg said:


> Well, Denmark is most definitely in the EU... or was it just recently banned?


The spikes are designed for points where speed doesn’t exceed 10 kmph and are not designed for applying at potentially high-speed MW,FW, EW ramps. They are effective when used in conjunction with gates at parking infrastructure, garages, toll plazas, and some cities bottlenecks.
In Austria, when tested, some right-way drivers seeing the spiked barriers hit their brakes and created a hazardous situation. Spike barriers have been tested to determine if they could be used at off-ramps to stop vehicles from entering the wrong way.They were found to be unsuitable. The spikes, even when modified in shape, did not cause the tires to deflate quickly enough to prevent a vehicle from entering the freeway.Finally, Snow and ice might prevent the spikes from folding down when driven over in the right direction


----------



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

geor said:


> The spikes are designed for points where speed doesn’t exceed 10 kmph and are not designed for applying at potentially high-speed MW,FW, EW ramps. They are effective when used in conjunction with gates at parking infrastructure, garages, toll plazas, and some cities bottlenecks.
> In Austria, when tested, some right-way drivers seeing the spiked barriers hit their brakes and created a hazardous situation. Spike barriers have been tested to determine if they could be used at off-ramps to stop vehicles from entering the wrong way.They were found to be unsuitable. The spikes, even when modified in shape, did not cause the tires to deflate quickly enough to prevent a vehicle from entering the freeway.Finally, Snow and ice might prevent the spikes from folding down when driven over in the right direction


It was mainly the "very forbidden in the EU" part I didn't quite understand, especially as the Danish system seems to be up and running. However, after some googling, it turns out the Danish spikes only deploy after a "ghost driver" has been detected. I can certainly understand that toll plaza styled spikes would be less appropriate at motorway off ramps.


----------



## myosh_tino (Apr 8, 2010)

geor said:


> I had no idea that so many WWD happen in the USA every day.
> These are statistics for USA (years:1996-2000):
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but 350 fatalities due to wrong-way drivers is very, very small compared to the total number of licensed drivers and the size of our freeway system. To put that in perspective, in 2000, there were over 16,600 fatalities due to drunk driving. Don't get me wrong, even one fatality is one too many but in the grand scheme of things, wrong-way drivers are just a small blip on the radar. That's why there isn't a major national push to install warning signs, spike strips, flashing lights, gates, etc at freeway off-ramps in the U.S.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

The latest news form Japan on WWD. This could be hope for elderly people.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

myosh_tino said:


> To put that in perspective, in 2000, there were over 16,600 fatalities due to drunk driving. [..] That's why there isn't a major national push to install warning signs, spike strips, flashing lights, gates, etc at freeway off-ramps in the U.S.


That's true but, differently from drunk driving, there could be a relatively easy solution for WWD accidents.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

Meanwhile, in the Arab Republic of Egypt...





I have no idea what was going on that day...


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

eskandarany said:


> Meanwhile, in the Arab Republic of Egypt...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what was going on that day...


Unbelievable, i sow no accident in all that mess..........


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

There was this notorious incident in NY a few years ago:


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

The first news from Canada, concerning WWD:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2012/03/04/ottawa-wrong-way-highway-driving.html

The second from USA happened two days ago:

http://www.toledoblade.com/Police-F...ed-after-driving-wrong-way-on-expressway.html


----------



## admirer of sir ALEX (Dec 1, 2011)

Concerning wrong way driving, there are four EU countries that drive on the left:
Malta, Cyprus, Ireland and UK. There is also one protectorate, Gibraltar, with left side driving? Not sure about that.
In the whole world there are still 68 countries and protectorate with left side driving:
Anguilla, Antigua, Australia, Bahamas,Bangladesh,Barbados,Barbuda,Bermuda,Bhutan,Botswana,Brunei,Channel Islands, Cocos, Cook Islands, Dominica, East Timor,Falklands,Fiji,Grenada,Guyana,Hong-kong,India,Indonesia,Isle of Man, Jamaica, Japan, Kenya, Kiribati, Lesotho, Macau, Malawi, Malaysia, Maldives, Mauritius, Montserrat, Mozambique, Namibia, Nauru, Nepal, New Zealand, Niue, Norfolk Island, Pakistan, Papua N.G., Pitcairn Islands, Saint Helena, Saint Kitts and Naves, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent, Samoa, Seychelles, Singapore, Solomon Islands, Somaliland, South Africa, Sri Lanka, Suriname, Swaziland, Tanzania, Thailand, Tokelau, Tonga, Trinidad and Tobago, Turks and caicoos Islands, Tuvalu, Uganda, Virgin Islands.
It would be interesting to know, how much do the transit traffic from these countries generate wrong way problems to the countries with right side traffic regulation?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

And vice versa....


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

admirer of sir ALEX said:


> There is also one protectorate, Gibraltar, with left side driving? Not sure about that.


Gibraltar drives on the right, as Spain does.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

By help of WWD management activated in time an accident was avoided on B7 today in Rijeka.
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rije...-rijeckom-obilaznicom-od-Rujevice-do-Skurinja


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

geor said:


> By help of WWD management activated in time an accident was avoided on B7 today in Rijeka.
> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rije...-rijeckom-obilaznicom-od-Rujevice-do-Skurinja


they have reacted fast obviously because he's been driving about 1-2 km in wrong direction. 
was he caught by police?


----------



## Interstate275Fla (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is a picture as to how wrong way driving is handled on Interstate 75 in Florida. This was taken on northbound Interstate 75 at Exit 293, which is the exit for Pasco County Road 41 to Dade City.










This is on the off ramp coming off of northbound Interstate 75. Look to the left hand side of the exit ramp and you will see a red signal beacon (that will be a signal head mounted on the sign to the left) mounted on top of the wrong way sign. When this segment of Interstate 75 was built in the 1960's, the geometrics of the off and on ramp to northbound Interstate 75 at Exit 293 make it confusing for drivers to accidentally get onto the southbound off ramp when in fact one is headed northbound.

In this Interstate 75 interchange's early days this ramp used to feature two red lights plus a bell to let motorists know that they are going the wrong way, both visually and aurally. The Florida DOT took down the original setup and replaced it with the setup that is in place today.

(For those of you interested in knowing what P.H.C.C. stands for on the sign to the right, it stands for Pasco Hernando Community College, a two-year community college with a campus in nearby Dade City.)

A wrong way warning setup similar to what was used on Interstate 75 at Exit 293 used to be in place on northbound Interstate 275 at Exit 39, which is the exit to FL 60 and Tampa International Airport, back when you used to be able to exit at Cypress Street. Since the airport interchange project was completed, the exit to Cypress Street was permanently removed to make way for a dedicated on ramp from Tampa International Airport to southbound Interstate 275 making it a direct connection from the airport to St. Petersburg.

How it works is simple: A motorist drives the wrong way on the northbound exit ramp. A detector that is buried in the pavement notices that a motorist is going the wrong way and trips a signal to set off the red flashing beacon to warn the motorist that the motorist is entering the wrong way.

Not all exit ramps from Florida's interstates have this feature. Again, it depends on the geometrics and layout of the interchange as to whether an installation of the wrong way flashing red beacon is warranted.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Two days ago in USA:
http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2012/03/one-killed-in-i-20-crash-cause.html

How Englishmen solve the problem with wrong way drivers from abroad: http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/2012/march/16/polish_driver_jailed.aspx


----------



## Interstate275Fla (Dec 1, 2009)

geor said:


> Two days ago in USA:
> http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2012/03/one-killed-in-i-20-crash-cause.html
> 
> How Englishmen solve the problem with wrong way drivers from abroad: http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/2012/march/16/polish_driver_jailed.aspx


I read those articles and one major factor played a role in wrong way driving on an interstate highway: Alcohol. That plus wrong way driving on an interstate highway (or motorway, autobahn or whatever) is a dangerous combination with potentially lethal outcomes.

At least the UK is very strict on their DUI laws - more strict than Florida or any other US state, give or take. At least you get a traffic citation for driving the wrong way on an interstate highway but if alcohol and impaired driving plays a role then the serious legal consequences follow.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

This seems to be some other reason (not alcohol) for WWD on IS 275:
http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20101114/NEWS01/11150321/Police-look-clues-wrong-way-crash

This one has no date:
http://www.wlwt.com/r-slideshow/25782257/detail.html


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

> one major factor played a role in wrong way driving on an interstate highway: Alcohol. That plus wrong way driving on an interstate highway is a dangerous combination with potentially lethal outcomes.


I agree with you. Alcohol is predominant factor but it is necessery to add rest of them. Generally speaking, wrong way drivers fall into one of nine different categories systemised by frequency:drunk, elderly, inattentive, drug intoxicated, new without experience, with mental defect, sick, criminals and suicidal.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Dutch police arrested a 75-year old man after driving 23 kilometers against traffic on a 2x4 motorway. Nobody was injured but the man probably lost his license for good.


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

This 80-year old man from Australia did the same:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...west-gate-bridge/story-fn7x8me2-1226274928926

Another case in USA:

http://www.krdo.com/news/30571536/detail.html

And these ones:http://www.king5.com/news/local/Wrong-Way-143762756.html

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...ong-way-car-crash-pleads-dont-drink-and-drive


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

This case is something special:
http://news.sky.com/home/uk-news/article/16172113


----------

